# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Engineered retaining wall - contact in Sydney?

## aquaurm8

Hi, 
I read with great interest some other threads about retaining wall. 
I am also in for some heavy work to rebuild a retaining wall between my neighbor and I.
Our wall is not hooked with continuous steel bar and leans out and over in the middle of the length of the wall (like that other one). 
I'm sure it needs to be replaced by an engineered retaining wall - like it was suggested. 
Has any of you got any civil or structural engineer you would recommend me to talk to in Sydney? 
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
Thank you!

----------

